# good adoption books for children



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I was thinking this earlier and then Mummyof2 mentioned it too
thought we could share some books that we think are good for reading to and discussing adoption with our children. and do a sort of mini review

my fav is *We Belong Together* by Todd Parr..this guy does lots of books..very simple drawings in bold colours...this one particularly is about adoption but he does alot of things about being 'different' and also emotions which are also useful tools for discussion..we also have *the family book * which is about how all families are different and the *I love you book*.. can you guess..I LOVE TODD PARR!!!

anyway back to the book 

examples of pages are (am i allowed to quote )
..We belong together because you needed a home..and I/we had one to share
..we belong together because you needed someone to read to you..and we had stories to share

I would say this book could be read from about 18 months as its bold and colourful..dd (3 1/2) really likes it. it presents the idea in a positive way and can easily be embellished with titbits of a childs own story

mummyk


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

Good start KJ

There is also the booklist on the main page:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=52863.0

Although I feel that is more for adopters than adoptee's and doesn't include many book reviews.....

DS has: 
Todd Parr's we belong together - His books are very good (as is the tv programme which DS also loves) DS knows this book word for word so shows how often it is read 

A Blessing from Above - Patti Henderson - About a Kangaroo with an empty pouch and a little bird who falls from a crowded nest into her pouch. 
This is a lovely story although for DS at the moment it is a bit too long so probably best for 3/4 year olds perhaps.

oops must dash - will finish later.


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi, After some deliberation on Amazon I bought "THE LAMB-A-ROO" adoption childrens/toddlers book and I am happy with it as a starting point for adoption. Below is some info on it:-

*The Lamb-a-roo*

Diana Kimpton

Rosalind Beardshaw

This lost and lonely little lamb is just crying out for a maa... so when a kangaroo who's longing for a baby comes across him, she pops him into her pouch to take him home and love him like he's her own. But what will happen when the little lamb realises how different he is from his maa? A heart-warming tale celebrating diversity and the strength of love. As well as being a fabulous story, this could be useful for approaching the subject of adoption with youngsters. Lovely, bright, whole page illustrations. Ideal for people who are adopting from another culture as well.

I have just got "*A Mother for Choco*" (Paperstar series) (Paperback)
by Keiko Kasza (Author)

Another great book for toddlers with bright, large illustrations. Ds2 loves it so much that I am getting fed up of reading it continuously already! Cute story about a bird looking for his mummy. Choco looks all over for his mother thinking she probably looks just like him. He finds an animal that may have a beak or a wing but doesn't look like him and becomes hopeless. He is heard weeping in the forest by a Mother Bear. She asks him what is wrong and he proceeds to tell her his tale. She listens sympathically and asks him what his mother would do in a case like this and he describes all the comforting things a mother would do. Then without hesitation, Mother Bear does exactly what he needs. She takes him home where he is introduced to her "children" which are all different animals (not one bear child). Once again, would be ideal for adopters adopting from another culture.

Ds2 loves the A Mother for Choco book and would have me reading it all the time if he could. We do the actions when the Mother Bear says "what would a mother do" and Choco says "she would kiss me and hug me and cheer me up when I am sad by dancing and singing" and Mother Bear says "Like this" and does the things that a mummy would do so I do them with ds2 much to his delight - he too knows the book word for word and talks along with me when I read it. At the end I always say "and so Choco was adopted, just like ..... (DS2)" and DS2 always says "and so Choco was adopted, just like mummy" and we leave it at that as I don't feel he is ready to get in to he is adopted but mummy is not as he is only 2.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

has anyone one seen or read this book..the 2 reviews sound good but personally i like to read more reviews than that before i buy!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0807569224/ref=pe_5301_17468581_pe_ar_t6

kj x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

No, not heard of this one so sorry cannot help.


----------

